# Foal color



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Posting for someone else, dam is bay roan, sire is grey but tested (AA CRcr Gg ee) So he's palomino that has greyed out.

This is the little guy in question. What do you think?
new








few weeks old








1 month








on Right standing next to palomino roan









I think he looks red roan based on first 2 pics, but then the 3rd pic has me second guessing myself.

Thanks!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Gesh looks like two different horses. That cream gene is a tough one to guess. We had one foal this year who we couldn't figure out until he shed out his foal coat if he was a bay or bucskin. He turned out bay but was sooooooo different then the rest of the bay foals born this year and had everyone second guessing his color. 

I am goimg to lean to red roan for this little cutie I think.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Look like he's going to go grey to me. Gg/ee is 50/50 with grey being dominant. So.....the likelihood of him being Cr/e and NOT greying out is kind of like hitting the jackpot twice. Can be done, just not often.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Doh...wasn't think gray. Just had pali on my brain.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't forget roan also :wink:

Grey, roan, palomino, all of the above? lol

Or red roan, grey? He is showing something there, and I'm unsure if it's his roan or actually greying out. I don't see any goggles on his face that scream grey to me in these pics though.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Does the baby have grey goggles around the eyes? My honest opinion is palomino and roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think red roan graying out. I honestly don't think he has a cream gene


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

agree with FGranch


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, he's a sorrel/chestnut, but as for whether he's carrying roan or just graying out...only time or testing will tell.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think chestnut going gray. I say no roan, as roan seems to speed up the graying process and he isn't that grayed out yet.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna say palomino going grey. No roan. He looks too golden now to be sorrel IMO.And the white mane that's coming in, many palominos are quite red/sorrel looking at birth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sddeadeye (Sep 14, 2013)

I am the person who was asking about this foal's color. I did go out to see him today and took more pictures. My personal opinion (not a color expert by any means) is that he is palomino based and not sorrel. But I could be wrong. Here are a few pictures of him from today.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you may have a gray or even a palomino roan. Can we see a picture of the sire?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

IMPO palomino roan going grey. The shade is too "adult" for the foal to not be grey IMO. As well as that, it just seems a bit golden to be chestnut. I think roan is there too, mostly with how the hindquarters are quite roaned at this point.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> IMPO palomino roan going grey. The shade is too "adult" for the foal to not be grey IMO. As well as that, it just seems a bit golden to be chestnut. I think roan is there too, mostly with how the hindquarters are quite roaned at this point.


Could the colour on the hindquarters not be just possibly grey? We had a foal who almost completely greyed out by the time he was 6 months old, and this is basically what he looked like, with the blue tone and all even though he was a dark dun. Sadly i do not have pics to show what I mean though


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It could be, but I would expect to see other indicators of early greying - goggles, murky tail etc.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

my opinion has changed with the new photos.

palomino roan, going grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sddeadeye (Sep 14, 2013)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I think you may have a gray or even a palomino roan. Can we see a picture of the sire?


I did not take any pictures of the sire while I was there, but he is gray.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You won't know til you test. You will just be guessing for years otherwise. I have had grey foals grey out that fast.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hm maybe it would be easier to guess by looking at the foal he's with in the second to last photo. To me it looks like it has all the same indicators, just it's shown more


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the dam the mare that is behind the foal in the first post? If so, I'm not seeing roan on her...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

NDAppy, I think the roan is there, it just not very thick. I think I can see it pretty well in that first photo. The silvery sheen on her neck just under her mane and on her hips make me think so. Of course, I may be wrong too....:lol:

I also change my vote after seeing the new pictures. Definitely a palomino but I can't really venture a guess on roan or gray at this point. It's clear she's got _something_, but whether it's _just_ roan or _just_ gray or both, I have no idea.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Just sit and wait, on this one, I would think. I would go for palomino roan. Usually the graying shows not only on the butt but also on the necks and around the eyes, like on the one in the background. I attached a couple of pictures of a 2month old colt, sorrel turning gray. For comparison. Also a picture of a new born foal ... it took a month until we were sure that it would be a buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

caljane said:


> Just sit and wait, on this one, I would think. I would go for palomino roan. Usually the graying shows not only on the butt but also on the necks and around the eyes, like on the one in the background. I attached a couple of pictures of a 2month old colt, sorrel turning gray. For comparison. Also a picture of a new born foal ... it took a month until we were sure that it would be a buckskin.


The reason I think grey and not just roan is not to do with the white showing through. It is because of the adult shade of the foal's newborn coat - this is a far better indicator IMPE. It could be that roan is making it look more mature, but that isn't as common as grey doing it.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> The reason I think grey and not just roan is not to do with the white showing through. It is because of the adult shade of the foal's newborn coat - this is a far better indicator IMPE. It could be that roan is making it look more mature, but that isn't as common as grey doing it.


I am not sure what you mean with "adult shade". After looking at the pictures again I do tend to think more likely graying as well, since the hair color around eyes and muzzle is very dark. 
I attached some more pictures, these are of a colt born palomino, then turning gray, the pictures were taken at age 5 days, 5 weeks and 3 month. He grayed very fast.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Foals generally are born a "foal" shade of their adult colour - black foals tend to be a silvery grey colour, bay foals tend to have no black or only minimal black on their legs, etc. A foal that is grey tends to be born with an adult looking colour - black legs for black based colours, rich and "adult" looking shades instead of the washed out baby shades.


----------

